# For all of those who wear glasses!



## atomicdream (Oct 1, 2006)

I've realized something by now, after approximately...eight and a half months of visual symptoms of dp/dr, it might have been longer, I truely do not remember when it started. By visual symptons I mean intense static, motion trails, light colored stuff seeming realy effin bright, and distortions of everything. What I have realized is that if I do not have my glasses on it all seems much better, and when I do have them on, I can see all of this sh*t clearly. When I don't have glasses on, my visual stuff is blury/ lessened. Does anyone else experience this ultimate strangeness? Is it realy my derealization/depersonalization, or is there something wrong with my physical brain? Maybe I have some sort of weird brain abnormality that makes this happen to me? But I better not get ahead of myself. By the way, I have dp/dr all of the time, 24/7, and very intense dp/dr indeed. I'm just looking to know I'm not crazy when it comes to this, though, what is the deffination of crazy anyways?
Well, thanks in advance for posting your thoughts on this.

oh, and by the way, I have had dp/dr ever since I was a very young child, most likely a result of something that happened when I was 4 that I don't remember. Things just kinda levitated and elevated slightly since something that happened in feburary untill school started this year, well, acautly untill about a week before school started this year. Everything has been getting so much worse every minute, i dunno what to do, no med has ever helped me, I'm looking to try a benzo the next time I see my med doctor which is tomarrow. Just thoughts I would give you a bit of history on my dp/dr. Oh yeah, and I'm 15 years old currently.


----------



## shaunoc1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi AtomicDream -
Yeah I noticed something similar with my DP (I had it for 6 months last year, am thankfully recovered completely now). Whenever I took my contact lenses out I relaxed a little more, didn't feel as nervous. The reason for this is that DP causes your body to feel extremely anxious.

When your body is anxious, it makes the eyes more sensitive to picking up movements, a perfectly natural reaction that dates back to our evolutionary ancestry. How is this done? By dilating the pupils, letting more light in. But when you are in an environment with fluorescent light (which is very harsh and bright), it seems like there is, literally, almost too much to take in. But don?t panic ? it?s simply your body?s way of reacting to stress.

So when you are wearing your glasses, all this extra information is more 'in focus', which basically means more information, making it seem more threatening somehow.

Don't worry - each and every one of your DP symptoms has a rational explanation (even the scary thoughts that sometimes come with it) and they are all based on your body's reaction to stress and trauma. You are absolutely not going 'crazy', whatever that is. People with serious mental illnesses create their own worlds for themselves and lose all connection with reality. People with DP, on the other hand, are almost TOO sane; they are overly sensitive to their environments and thoughts.

Just remember that it is a temporary condition. You will get out of it someday soon, just like I did - and when you do, you will have an inner strength that most people never know!


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

I noticed the same exact thing. I wear contacts and also glasses...but have not been able to wear my contacts in a long time because when I do it makes my DP worse than when I wear my glasses. But I do notice that its not as bad when I take my glasses off.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Funny, I can't think without glasses or contact lenses. I feel much stranger without them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

miss_starling said:


> Funny, I can't think without glasses or contact lenses. I feel much stranger without them.


Well you're just a dizzy lady =P *runs*


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

yea, dp is deff worse when i have my glasses on, specially if theres a smudge on my glasses, then everything looks distorted AND blurry haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Jgard10 said:


> yea, dp is deff worse when i have my glasses on, specially if theres a smudge on my glasses, then everything looks distorted AND blurry haha


NNOOOOO i hate the blurry smudge! =*(


----------



## just_breathing (Nov 3, 2006)

hi i'm new to this whole thing.. i just joined! =]

but yeah. i totally agree with the whole vision thing. sometimes when i drive i take off my glasses because things just seem a lot more real?

i donno. but it's blurry still.

contacts make it worse

but glasses make it a lil better

i just wish i had 20 20 vision. does anyone with DP have 20 20 by any chance?


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

I was so bent on getting laser eye surgery too. But now that I've gotten DP I don't know if it would be safe or be worth getting anymore =/


----------



## Andrew (Oct 27, 2006)

I seriously hate any artificial light. Does anyone else notice that Dp gets worse at night when all the lights come on? I hate it cause thats when I need to do my studying for classes  Anyways, about the whole glasses thing it is better with them off. I actually feel like I have better corrdination without them lol. Problem is my eyes are too bad to do anything without them.


----------



## goo goo (Aug 31, 2006)

I have better than 20/20 vision, dont know exactly what it is, but i feel lucky to have good vision... well used to. Seeing floaters and visual snow annoys me. Also my vision seems to jump slightly when ever i try to look at things, and also just in general it does this too. Any ideas?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 27, 2006)

I've noticed sometimes that when the Dp hits me pretty hard I get kinda dizzy which can be scary as hell. I have noticed that my vision jumps sometimes too when I try to focus on something. Usually it is when the object is kinda in the distance.


----------

